# Which Branch?



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, it seems like polls aren't too popular here on HT but what the heck, here, there's only six choices (reserves fall in with active, OK?). Me, I was in the Marines for four years active and the WI Army National Guard for 7 yrs. 3 mos.

BTW, you can vote more than once, so if you were in more than one service vote for both.

Dave


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Go Army!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

US NAVY 82-92

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## city_grown (Oct 28, 2005)

USAF 86-90 485 EIG, Griffiss AFB, NY


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

USAF 86-95 Minot AFB, Operating Location E out of Rhein Main AB Germany, Maxwell AFB--- City Grown I See you were AF Comm Squadron Also!!!! Cool!!!-----Paul


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

I guess I could mention that I was in the Marines from '82-'86 and the NG from '86-'93

Dave


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

US ARMY Oct. 65 - Oct. 68


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Navy Seabees: '66-'69


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

US Army May 1968 to April 1970


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

USAF 1982 - 1992.

82-85 Malmstrom AFB, MT (SAC)
85-86 Kwang Ju AB, ROK (PACAF)
86-92 Grissom AFB, IN (SAC)


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

I was at Shaw AFB, Sumter, SC 76-80
Brother was in AF for twenty
Another brother was in AF for sixteen.
Sister and her husband were in AF at Minot in the seventies.
Sister in law was in AF for twenty five years.
One uncle was in AF for thirty years.
Another uncle died as a pilot in the AF.
Dad was Marine on Tinian/Saipan when the Indianapolis left its cargo there for the Enola Gay just before it was sunk by a Jap sub.


----------



## cindy04 (Jun 27, 2006)

20 Years Active Duty (Retired)

Cindy


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Let me see, I am ET1(SS)

Oh thats right, 

I am a Navy sailor!!!!

14 years on various submarines, and to break it up a little I also did 6 years of Law Enforcement.

So 20+ years of active duty and now I am retired.

I rode the: George C. Marshall, and Simon Lake, and Casimir Pulaski, and the Alaska.

North Atlantic, North Pacific, and North North Brrrh [watch-out for that burg!], dipped down South to make runs through the Panama Canal twice, but otherwise stayed up North.


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

US Army ,Cpl
75th Ranger
82nd Airborne
2000-2004


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Do the coast guard, and national guard count? lol, Iim just kidding guys.

Marine corps tank mechanic. 87-91
Okinawa, pendleton, legeune, and saudi.


----------



## Arkander (Jun 8, 2006)

US Army -- 8/86 to 6/91 -- SP4 -- 67T-1F
Desert Storm -- T Troop, 2nd Armored Cavalry Regiment -- 12/90 to 5/91


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

Cryptologic Linguist Interrogator - Korean 87-90, Hebrew 91-94


----------



## labrat (Jun 3, 2005)

U.S. Coast Guard 28 August 1970 thru 27 August 1974. . .

After boot camp served at LORAN Station Attu, AK, then went to commissary school and served six months at Radio Station Alexandria, VA (just outside DC.). Not being fond of large cities, I lucked out and ran into a fellaâ that was from Alexandria who had orders to Alaska; aboard the USCG Storis , with help from the executive officer, we switched orders and that was the best eighteen months I ever had in the service. After my eighteen months, I was ordered to Norfolk radio station; at the time it was a transient base, supposedly to finish out my last six months. Not so fast, I found out that the USCG Ingram was doing a training run to Europe for the academy cadets and needed another cook, I volunteered and shortly thereafter was transferred to the USCG Ingram for the two-month trip. We pulled into a few ports, Oslo, Norway, and then onto Southampton and London, England, then on through the straits of Gibraltar, down to Lisbon, Portugal and finally to rota, Spain and then back to Norfolk, Va where I was transferred back to radio station Norfolk; which by the way was really in Berkeley, VA. 

I accomplished exactly what I set out to do, travel the world, because as a poor man, I knew I wouldnât be able to do so on my own dime.










The USCG Ingram has since been placed in the Patriots Point Naval & Maritime Museum, located in Myrtle Beach area, but is built along the same lines as her sister, the Hamilton, which I used in the above link.


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

I spent 7 years in the Marines but I felt like I was in the Navy. Always on ships. I was a Marine Corps sniper in Vietnam. 32 confirmed, 46 actual. Semper Fi !


----------



## sue currin (Aug 28, 2004)

USAF, SAC, nuculear weapons specialist 84-88.


----------



## SweetSarah (May 8, 2006)

4 1/2 year in the USArmy (Reserves). 4 yrs Army Wfife (Active Component).
2000-2004 2002-2006


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

US Army
mos 97E and 18e
3rd 75th


----------

